# Lamb leaping



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi loves running and leaping in the long grass. He sometimes jumps so high, I'm amazed. I've been trying to get a photo of it and this is the best i've got so far. Not that great but will keep trying. Maybe video will be easier. I'm determined to get a good one of him leaping. 

Show us your leaping/jumping Cockapoos!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Obi's ahving a super time. Mable is very jumpy, she often leaps over Wilf.. whose a plodder


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oh Obi's ahving a super time. Mable is very jumpy, she often leaps over Wilf.. whose a plodder


would love to see that Karen, get your camera out!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I promise I'll try... I'll take it tomorrow.... hows your head ???


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Super photos of Obi who looks like he's having the best time ever 

Biscuit loves to leap about too - we haven't managed to catch her on camera when she's tearing about as too fast for the camera!!! Have now found 'sport' setting which we've never used before, so will try to capture speedy, bouncy puppy again 



















Sorry for blurry pictures - we now call her Bionic Biscuit  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I promise I'll try... I'll take it tomorrow.... hows your head ???


Let's just say I haven't done a great deal today! Managed Obi's walk this am which helped to clear that jaded feeling!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dogtastic said:


> Sorry for blurry pictures - we now call her Bionic Biscuit  Best wishes, Karen x


Bionic Biscuit, love it!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

When mine are playing in the sitting room, Izzy gets up on the sofa and takes aflying leap at Phoebe's back


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> When mine are playing in the sitting room, Izzy gets up on the sofa and takes aflying leap at Phoebe's back


Fab! Your challenge is to get a picture of it now and post it


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Biscuit looks lovely.... and Izzy sounds a torment like Mable she gets on the sofa and bats Wilf a bit like a cat does when playing x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lovely pics of bouncing doggies. Weller does this too, we call it his Tigger bounce. He usually does it if he goes to greet another dog


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Lovely pics of bouncing doggies. Weller does this too, we call it his Tigger bounce. He usually does it if he goes to greet another dog


We want pics of Weller's Tigger bounce!!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Will give it a go, might take a while....I am rubbish with action shots


----------



## Jane (Mar 2, 2011)

It is exactly what Betty does - until a few weeks ago the grass in the meadow was a good 18 inches plus and she used to charge around in it interspersed with leaps and lunges. Unfortunately the grass has now been cut for hay. 

Reading this forum, it never ceases to amaze me how this cross breed has very definate characteristics/traits.

I am actually amazed at just how agile Betty is - she can leap across from one sofa to another irrespective of who is sitting on them!!!

Jane and bouncing Betty!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Lovely pictures, we should have a thread of leaping cockapoo pictures (nearly put 'leaping poo'!). Izzy astounds the other dog owners in our village as she leaps around the fields as if she was a springbok! I wonder if this is a poodle trait, or, specific to cockapoos? xx


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Lovely pics of Obi, very action packed. Looking forward to seeing more action photos from everyone else. Will see what I can get out of Millie, think I may have to get the real camera out and not rely on the iphone 

Clare, which park were you in, looks lovely.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Lovely pics of Obi, very action packed. Looking forward to seeing more action photos from everyone else. Will see what I can get out of Millie, think I may have to get the real camera out and not rely on the iphone
> 
> Clare, which park were you in, looks lovely.


Hi Julie, hope the holiday is going well. That's Rothampstead Park in the pics, one of my most regular walks. I think you asked me about parking once? I'll PM you the best place...have discovered some parking inside the park that only seems to be used by dog walkers or people using the adjacent Sports field. 

Clare
x


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Here's Flo 'lamb leaping' - I'd say it's a cockapoo thing...
http://s1217.photobucket.com/albums.../flosmovies/?action=view&current=MOV04176.mp4


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

Awesome video of Flo - what a happy, bouncy dog she is  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Mandy Flo looks so cute, I am glad you managed to catch that on video xx


----------



## Salfordnurse (May 4, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Obi loves running and leaping in the long grass. He sometimes jumps so high, I'm amazed.


Poppy does exactly the same, like a spring lamb bouncing around after her ball



ali-s.j. said:


> When mine are playing in the sitting room, Izzy gets up on the sofa and takes aflying leap at Phoebe's back


Poppy also does this. though in the absence of another cockapoo it's usually me that gets a flying leap towards their back followed by lots of kisses


----------



## frankalison (May 19, 2011)

When Bobby playing with Rosie next door,he jumps over her.


----------



## Tabby (Aug 13, 2011)

Fab pics! Obi is clearly having a fantastic time.


----------

